
This Silicon Valley company wants to 'make better humans' through biohacking - urahara
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/06/hvmn-wants-to-make-better-humans-through-biohacking.html
======
Caveman_Coder
HVMN seems like your regular old supplement scam company riding a yuppie
consumerist wave, probably the same consumers who were all excited about
Soylent...

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/hvmnafterall/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/hvmnafterall/)

From the TechCrunch article: "There’s also a snake oil stigma attached to the
industry, often overlooked by the FDA. The various pills, oils (and coffees)
out on the market can get expensive, and a lot of the claims out there need
regular Snopes checks to protect consumers from getting suckered."

------
wu-ikkyu
>Brandt, the company's co-founder and COO, told CNBC at his San Francisco
office. "You have inputs. You have outputs like your productivity, your
reaction time, your happiness even.

By better human, they appear to mean more productive. Happiness being an after
thought.

